# I am depressed and lonely all the time...



## Autumnbrunet (Aug 23, 2013)

I need help. I need something or some way I can do to help this feeling of depression and lonely and stuff. School is starting tomorrow and I am onlined School so I know its going to keep me more busy but for Social problems its not going to help. In anouther forum I expressed how I feel always lonely and useless without having a boyfriend. I really messes up my confidence. After I have broke up with my last boyfriend it has really took a tole on things. Right now I have been looking for things to help. Right now what I do to try to help is: Read my bible every day, Write in my Diary everyday, Drink coffey for confert, draw and sing, play with my animals. But I still feel like its not working. I try to keep busy and not think about it. But it seems like when I do things I still think about it. and is not really a think thing lol its more of a feeling. I feel so wayed down sometimes. I have tryed to talk to someone about it professional but only wasted my money. I am on medication for my depression I am on right now Lexpro Idk if its working because this month has been full of depressing things and disappointment. Please help me out. If you can.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Autumnbrunet said:


> I need help. I need something or some way I can do to help this feeling of depression and lonely and stuff. School is starting tomorrow and I am onlined School so I know its going to keep me more busy but for Social problems its not going to help. In anouther forum I expressed how I feel always lonely and useless without having a boyfriend. I really messes up my confidence. After I have broke up with my last boyfriend it has really took a tole on things. Right now I have been looking for things to help. Right now what I do to try to help is: Read my bible every day, Write in my Diary everyday, Drink coffey for confert, draw and sing, play with my animals. But I still feel like its not working. I try to keep busy and not think about it. But it seems like when I do things I still think about it. and is not really a think thing lol its more of a feeling. I feel so wayed down sometimes. I have tryed to talk to someone about it professional but only wasted my money. I am on medication for my depression I am on right now Lexpro Idk if its working because this month has been full of depressing things and disappointment. Please help me out. If you can.


The only way to make friends is to go outside and interact with other people. Jobs, hobbies, etc. You can always talk to people on here as well. If you need someone to talk to, feel free to pm me.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Been there, celebrate the smallest success's you'll turn it around!


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I did online school for a while, but yeah it doesn't help at all socially. I think it made my anxiety worse. I was even too scared to contact my teachers for anything. 

I also feel depressed and lonely all the time. It's a major burden, but know that you're not alone in it. Don't give up, keep pushing even when you feel like giving up. Even when it seems hopeless. You can get better.  

If you think the medication isn't working you should tell your doc so they can change it. 

And I know it's tough to let go of someone you felt really close to. I've been there. I'm still trying to get on my feet.

PM me if you want because I can really relate to you! I'll try to help out if possible or I can just listen if you want. I don't mind. I just wanna help in some way.


----------

